# A remake of "Friday The 13th" is coming



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

It looks like New Line Cinema is going back to the beginning with a remake of 'Friday The 13th',supposedly set to hit theaters February 13,2009.
Some links regarding this film follows.

http://videoeta.com/news/2482
http://videoeta.com/news/2514
http://videoeta.com/movie/71995


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

More proof that there are no new ideas...


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Well,it is official now.There is an official site for the movie,with a trailer ( 1:30 ) and other items.
The film will hit theaters on Fri.,Feb. 13,2009.Produced by Michael Bay,the film has not been rated at this time.
I imagine it will have an R rating though.

http://www.fridaythe13thmovie.com/


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo & Reuters:
The remake appears to have set a new North American box office record in regards to opening weekend ticket sales for a horror film.
Film distributor Warner Bros. Pictures has estimated the weekend take at $42.2 million.

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.reuters.com//nothing-says-39i-love-you39-like-39friday-13th39-reuters


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

I saw this on Valentines Day night...love it. They changed Jasons character from the old ones though and its not really a remake. All the showings were sold out it was packed.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I hate remakes. 

Personally, I do not think it means that Hollywood has run out of ideas but rather is getting lazier..


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

The only thing they did that would call it a remake was they showed where he got them mask from, thats it. It wasnt a remake. The talked about the 'legend" of Jason and the camp and all that.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> From Yahoo & Reuters:
> The remake appears to have set a new North American box office record in regards to opening weekend ticket sales for a horror film.
> Film distributor Warner Bros. Pictures has estimated the weekend take at $42.2 million.
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.reuters.com//nothing-says-39i-love-you39-like-39friday-13th39-reuters


CNN & Entertainment Weekly are reporting the same numbers for the weekend box office take.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/Movies/02/15/boxoffice.friday13.ew/index.html?section=cnn_latest


----------

